# Ballistic 40-405



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Have gotten quite a bit of interest on these rods lately, and quite a few people interested in this rod. Figured I would put it here for all.

Fuji sic's, 28 1/4" to the bottom of the reel seat, cork rear grip and foregrip, tip size is a 12. The rod has wear on the butt section from kayaking to the islands. Had for about 2 years, but found a rod I like more. Rod has definitely seen its fair share of use and fish. $325.00 shipped or local pickup in Frisco


----------



## poloman (Nov 6, 2014)

WIll buy today. Message for info?


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Sounds good. Thank you Pier and Surf. Sold Pending details


----------

